# loading stuck at 89% cox irvine



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

anyone else having this problem with a new tivo bolt? Cannot see channels! 
6 tuning cards and two Tivo Bolt units have been tried. 4 techs with no success have been out.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Who is your provider? Sounds like they are having issues getting their back-office to properly set up a card, the issue is rarely a bad card, and nearly always ineptitude for the cableco.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Cox cable in orange county is the cable company. Everyone there says its not their problem but on the cable card screen it shows no for com (communication) and a ? for value. They just went all digital even on the lower channels which forces you to either get their box or a cable card! I was happy with no card or box on this tv and just having the lower channels.


----------



## Idealsol (Oct 6, 2013)

I too have Cox Orange County. Recently added a bolt with minimal install difficulties. I picked up a tuning adapter and cable card and did a self install. Only thing that doesn't work correctly is vod, it works only sporadically, but that's a known issue. You mention you had no dvr or cable box previously on that tv. Just out of curiosity did cox try one of their own cable boxes or dvr's on the same tv?

The biggest mistake I made with the install was adding the cable card to the TiVo before I fully completed the initial setup. In my case, all we were getting was audio until I finalized setup


----------



## bfern002 (Dec 2, 2015)

Craigm said:


> Cox cable in orange county is the cable company. Everyone there says its not their problem but on the cable card screen it shows no for com (communication) and a ? for value. They just went all digital even on the lower channels which forces you to either get their box or a cable card! I was happy with no card or box on this tv and just having the lower channels.


Are you still having this issue? Earlier this month, I set up my Bolt in Rancho Santa Margarita with minimal issue. Over the weekend, I installed a new 2TB hard drive, and had to re-pair the card with Cox. Unfortunately, I'm getting the same error, stuck at 89%. I have a tech coming out tomorrow, but I was curious as to what happened with your situation.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Still stuck at 89%
got an interesting call from a Cox rep lastnight.
He has been trying to get answers for two weeks for me!
He said that Cox has now changed to two way communication on there system and Tivo needs to reprogram! Talked to Tivo and they said that the Tivo Bolt does!
Still stuck though! Next appointment tomorrow morning!


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

For what its worth, there is a switch that must be turned on at cox for vod on your account!


----------



## bfern002 (Dec 2, 2015)

I actually just got a call from a Cox rep today. He left a message, but said that there is a "known issue" regarding TiVo and Cox right now, and he would like to discuss my options. Doesn't sound too promising, but I'll be calling him back shortly.


----------



## bfern002 (Dec 2, 2015)

Alright, so the Cox rep said its a "Known Issue" and they are actively working on it. In the interim, they set up a Contour device at my place along side my Tivo, so they can continue to troubleshoot and my service goes uninterrupted.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

*Good Evening Community,

Tivo is aware of this issue that you are having with Cox.
If you can, can you please send me the TSN's of your affected devices and summarize the issue you are having so we can properly track this issue and work at a resolution to the core issue?
Thank You very much & Have A Great Evening.*


----------



## bfern002 (Dec 2, 2015)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> *Good Evening Community,
> 
> Tivo is aware of this issue that you are having with Cox.
> If you can, can you please send me the TSN's of your affected devices and summarize the issue you are having so we can properly track this issue and work at a resolution to the core issue?
> Thank You very much & Have A Great Evening.*


Thank you, Sarah. Unfortunately, my message count is below 10, so I cannot send you a message privately. Is there any other way to send the TSN to you?


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Sarah my message count is too low too as Im a new owner


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Well so far that accomplished nothing! Tivo is saying its Cox's problem and Cox is saying its Tivo's problem!

But good news!!!!

They both are arware I have a $300 boat anchor for my row boat.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Well the techs could not solve the issue. Cox was suppose to send out one of their own supervisors, but no one called or came out.

I turned in the cable card and tuner only to find they were charging me when the techs came out!!!!! Very disappointed so I'm going over the air only. I still like the TiVo though.


----------



## jordan34 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm having the exact same issue, stuck at 89% on Acquiring Channel Information. I'm in Irvine, CA. Just got a new Tivo Bolt and hooked it up with a Cablecard and Tuning adapter, and called Cox to get the Cablecard paired (the rep says it paired fine). Still, been stuck at 89% when trying to watch live TV on the Tivo. I already have another Tivo Roamio Plus hooked up and is working fine, so it definitely sounds like it could be a Bolt issue (or maybe it only happens on new setups).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Which Channel Map is stuck on Acquiring Channel Information?

The CableCARD alone w/o the Tuning Adapter attached
With the Tuning Adapter attached
Or both configurations
If you disconnect the TA USB cable from the Bolt, will the CableCARD alone complete?


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

I have tried it all ways possible with no success.
14 tech visits all with no success
8 different cable cards
3 Tuning Adapters
3 different TiVo Bolts
New ends on all cables from the stree to the TiVo box
All readings taken at the street and the TiVo box (which was suppose to be reported to cox by their subcontractor (Global.)

Last comments from techs was there is a known problem at cox.
Was suppose to have a real Cox supervisor come out, but never received any calls.


----------



## jordan34 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've also tried all combinations (with TA, without), still doesn't work. I've also posted this issue over at forums.cox.com where another person posted the same issue. A cox rep on that forum says they're aware of the issue with the Bolt and that they're working on it with Tivo, but don't have an ETA on a fix yet.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Jordan34. Would you please post on this thread if you ever get the Bolt working on Cox. I'm burned out for now and am ok using the antenna but would like cable in the future for some TNT shows in the future.

Thanks


----------



## rolandkrc (Dec 27, 2015)

Cox OC here too- been having the same exact issue since 11/1. Getting very tired of the finger pointing back and forth. We've gone through numerous cable cards, tuning adapters, probably 5 techs with probably over 40 hours of time at our house and probably double that amount of time spent on the phone between Tivo and Cox support. Last tech said that the issue was isolated to the Bolt and to get a Roamio and they could get that going. Ordered the Roamio and the same exact issue persists. This is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Rolandkrc, welcome to the club! Just a note to check your cox bill. All those tech's coming out who could not fix the problem may have been charging you installation fees. I was fortunate to get them removed, but it took a lot of explaining to the person in billing who did not want to remove them! Only after promising I would return the cable cards and cancel service did she remove the charges!


----------



## rolandkrc (Dec 27, 2015)

Craigm said:


> Rolandkrc, welcome to the club! Just a note to check your cox bill. All those tech's coming out who could not fix the problem may have been charging you installation fees. I was fortunate to get them removed, but it took a lot of explaining to the person in billing who did not want to remove them! Only after promising I would return the cable cards and cancel service did she remove the charges!


You are 100% correct- this morning I noticed $150 worth of install fees not to mention charges for the "complimentary" contour box and DVR service that they left "until they can resolve this". Not happy one bit


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am on Comcast and have had same stuck at 89% when trying to get CC paired to a new bolt. Dates back to early October. Countless cable cards and phone calls and a few tech visits and have lost all hope. I had a roamio that was working perfectly for a few years so I wasn't too bummed out...until 2 weeks ago when I got V58 channel not authorized errors, Comcast clueless and unhelpful in trying to troubleshoot this. Guess I will be going OTA only as I have no more fight left in me.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Where do you live? City and State. I just came back to Florida and have Comcast. Over the air is good, but I was forced to get cable with the Internet as it was $10 less than just Internet. The cable box has been sitting in the closet, but I may try to trade it in for a cable card if I think Comcast will work with the TiVo.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am Chicago, IL. Outside of a few isolated problems, was working fine with Comcast until around September 2015, and then all hell has broken loose and looks like I am SOL using TiVo + Comcast (unfortunately I have no other option where I live). Latest speculation is that Comcast transition from MPEG 2 to MPEG 4 in fall 2015 has prevented me from receiving service.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The solution to the problem reportedly is new cablecard firmware to work with the Bolt. See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10749505#post10749505


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone emailed Margret and received a beta SW patch to resolve this issue?

There are still quite a few Motorola customers still stuck and reports are that TiVo has or will have a SW patch for this issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> There are still quite a few Motorola customers still stuck and reports are that TiVo has or will have a SW patch for this issue.


 So the TiVo SW patch would mean no new CableCard firmware needed I take it?


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

So this is really sad (bad) that so many of us have had to do so many fruitless pushups when it was Tivo's fault, not listening to us and our problems. Myself getting frustrated since November 2015, replacing over ten cable cards with Tivo always saying it was the Cable Companys fault with me sustaining over $150 in installation charges and Tivo telling me "The Tivo box is only a vessel to get the signal from the cable to the box" ohhhh and "it's not our problem!"
BS


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> So the TiVo SW patch would mean no new CableCard firmware needed I take it?


That is my understanding?

Someone with this issue should email Margret Schmidt [email protected] to see if they can get the patch.


----------



## nick82oc (Jan 27, 2016)

Just wanted to share my experience as well. Live in Irvine, just subscribed to Cox, and purchased a new Bolt. Same issue, stuck at 89% and could never get past. Was advised to purchase a Roamio as there is a known issue with Bolt and no ETA for a fix. Googling showed that this issue has been going on for months. Could not get the Roamio going either with 3 tuner/CC swaps, multiple hours on with tech support, and a 4 hour tech visit. The Roamio would get past the acquiring channel screen but every channel said "This Channel is not Authorized, Contact your Cable Provider." Oddly enough I did get a single channel, Fox Sports 2.

After the failed 4 hour tech visit I gave up and told him to plug in a Contour box. Was up and running in 5 minutes. It's no TiVo, and I wish either of my purchased - and now to be returned - Tivos would work, but I don't have time for this.

For the record this was my second attempt at becoming a TiVo customer. Tried to set one up with Cox in San Diego 3 years ago and had nothing but tuning adapter issues (would only tune sporadically). I gave up then, too.

I'm moving to Vegas end of the year and guess who their cable provider is, Cox! I'll probably try TiVo again but at this point I'm so frustrated I may not even bother. I've tried to give them my money, their equipment just doesn't play at all with Cox in SoCal.

Sigh.... sludging through my Contour box now wishing it was a TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Probably just got the wrong installers then. I've had a Roamio Pro here in Orange County for a good amount of time now that has worked just fine, and know a few other people in the county with Roamios that also have no problems. In my case I never had installers over but just had to call into a 1-800 number to get CableCard activated that i had picked up at store. I think there may be something to the order in which you do things as well. It's best to go all the way through guided setup on TiVo and say you will install cable card later rather than trying to setup cable card up front along with guided setup. Then there's also TA which in my case was already activated and coming from an older TiVo so didn't have to do anything there.


----------



## nick82oc (Jan 27, 2016)

moyekj said:


> Probably just got the wrong installers then. I've had a Roamio Pro here in Orange County for a good amount of time now that has worked just fine, and know a few other people in the county with Roamios that also have no problems. In my case I never had installers over but just had to call into a 1-800 number to get CableCard activated that i had picked up at store. I think there may be something to the order in which you do things as well. It's best to go all the way through guided setup on TiVo and say you will install cable card later rather than trying to setup cable card up front along with guided setup. Then there's also TA which in my case was already activated and coming from an older TiVo so didn't have to do anything there.


Perhaps another few tech visits would have had it up and running, but again I've already devoted an awful lot of time to this. They shouldn't make it this difficult for people to become customers. On a side note, the tech who came out mentioned that they were experiencing issues with both Bolts and Roamios right now in regards to NEW activations. He said TiVo just last week started to acknowledge a software issue on their side and are working on a fix.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes it certainly looks to be an issue with newer Roamio/Bolt software - I installed probably a couple of years ago at least. It sounds to me like TiVo has finally at least acknowledged there's a problem with their software and hopefully rolling it out "soon". I do agree that getting a new TiVo up and running is much harder than it should be even for seasoned TiVo users - I always dread going through the process of getting a new TiVo up and running despite having done it numerous times.


----------



## Chris-AV-Dealer (Nov 19, 2014)

As Far as Tivo and Cable Companies go I can tell you this:

- From my experience Cox and Time Warner reuse cablecards and both require tuning adapters.
- Majority of their techs no hardly anything about Tivo
- If you pick up your tuning adapter and cablecard from their customer store the odds are you are getting a recycled cablecard.
- Majority of these cablecards are broken. They get thrown around in tech vans and when a tech cannot get a cablecard to work they don't assume it is broken. It gets recycled at the store.
- You also want to make sure you verify your wiring is correct. A lot of times, the cable company tech dont even understand how to wire the coax cables. They aren't trained to install tivo boxes, only cable boxes. There are two ways to wire it with a cablecard and tuning adapter. i have seen it work in both ways and not work in both ways. 

1. Wire both the Tivo and Tuning adapter (in port) to coax splitter
2. wire the tuning adapter(in port) to the coax splitter and tuning adapter (out port) to the Tivo Box.
I would also point out that sometimes that coax splitters are bad. Again, they get thrown around in the van. (so trying another splitter might resolve your issue)

As far as my experience with Tivo:
- I am a tivo dealer
- I have hooked up tivos with Verizon Fios, Time Warner and Cox
- When cabelcards from Time Warner and Cox were picked up from customer stores 95% of the time the card doesn't work. I have gone back to the store 3 or 4 times exchanging the card. only to have to wait for them to send a tech out with a brand new card to finally get it to work.
- I haven't seen that much tuning adapter issues with cox but time warner has plenty of them and usually requires you to reboot your tuning adapter and tivo to get the encryption passing through again. 
- Verizon Fios always mails you a new card when you switch to cablecard. They don't require a tuning adapter. 9 out of 10 times you get successful activation on the first try. That one other time is because sometimes the premium channels don't come in on the first pass and they need to resend them. So verify your channels.

In my opinion if you are able to get fios and are going to use a cable card, they are the easiest and more reliable. The biggest reason is no tuning adapter. With a tuning adapter you are adding an additional point of failure.


----------



## Danmcneely (Feb 11, 2016)

@Nick82oc
I read your post and had flashbacks to my own horrible experience. Long story short, several returned boxes to Amazon, hours of phone support, 3 different techs including one high level and still no luck getting my bolt to work in Irvine. 

The high level tech who came said the issue is with TiVo and He even showed me an email from his supervisor saying there was no current fix available.

I'm now stuck with a contour while I wait for TiVo and Cox to play nicely. The contour is the saddest and most confusing DVR ever. Why do I need to hit 3 different buttons to erase a show? Why must you UI be so painful and confusing?

Has anyone else had luck getting a bolt to work in Orange County with COX? If so, how'd you do it?


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Danmcneely said:


> @Nick82oc
> I read your post and had flashbacks to my own horrible experience. Long story short, several returned boxes to Amazon, hours of phone support, 3 different techs including one high level and still no luck getting my bolt to work in Irvine.
> 
> The high level tech who came said the issue is with TiVo and He even showed me an email from his supervisor saying there was no current fix available.
> ...


While not directly relevant to you as your issues are with Cox, but I had an over 4 month period of time in which I could not get cablecards paired by Comcast. Comcast repeatedly blamed my signal or blamed TiVo and swore up and down that everything with Cablecard was perfect on their end. No many how many people I talked with in cablecard hotline, advanced tech support, several onsite technicians, all their conclusions were the same -- TiVo was at fault and they flat out told me the only solution is to rent their X1 DVR. Finally, a few days ago, at about the 4 month mark, I placed another call to advanced tech support to get someone different than before. While he tried things and said everything was fine on their end, he went the extra mile to find a Chicago area Supervisor of Technical Operations to investigate. After about a day of him investigating, the supervisor said my cablecards were "talking back to the wrong server on the Comcast end, which is why they couldn't validate properly in my TiVo, and that all they needed to do was switch them to the correct server". And then, like magic, my stuck at acquiring channel info 89% was gone and I was receiving all my channels and xfinity on demand.

So keep up the good fight and hold the cable companies accountable to abide by the FCC rules to allow retail devices. The issue is almost always something wrong on the cable company's end, and not a bad TiVo box or bad cablecard. The problem is that it's excruciatingly difficult to find the person who can actually help.


----------



## Danmcneely (Feb 11, 2016)

dbattaglia001 said:


> While not directly relevant to you as your issues are with Cox, but I had an over 4 month period of time in which I could not get cablecards paired by Comcast. Comcast repeatedly blamed my signal or blamed TiVo and swore up and down that everything with Cablecard was perfect on their end. No many how many people I talked with in cablecard hotline, advanced tech support, several onsite technicians, all their conclusions were the same -- TiVo was at fault and they flat out told me the only solution is to rent their X1 DVR. Finally, a few days ago, at about the 4 month mark, I placed another call to advanced tech support to get someone different than before. While he tried things and said everything was fine on their end, he went the extra mile to find a Chicago area Supervisor of Technical Operations to investigate. After about a day of him investigating, the supervisor said my cablecards were "talking back to the wrong server on the Comcast end, which is why they couldn't validate properly in my TiVo, and that all they needed to do was switch them to the correct server". And then, like magic, my stuck at acquiring channel info 89% was gone and I was receiving all my channels and xfinity on demand.
> 
> So keep up the good fight and hold the cable companies accountable to abide by the FCC rules to allow retail devices. The issue is almost always something wrong on the cable company's end, and not a bad TiVo box or bad cablecard. The problem is that it's excruciatingly difficult to find the person who can actually help.


What did you do for the 4-months your box wasn't working?


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Danmcneely said:


> What did you do for the 4-months your box wasn't working?


The Bolt wasn't working for 4 months...it was a new addition to an already working Roamio. Then in mid December, my Roamio stopped receiving all channels except broadcast channels (ABC NBC CBS etc). So in the meantime, I learned to live without cable and caught a few things using xfinity app on iPad.


----------



## Idealsol (Oct 6, 2013)

Danmcneely said:


> Has anyone else had luck getting a bolt to work in Orange County with COX? If so, how'd you do it?


I am in Trabuco Canyon, got a bolt in October. I guess I just got lucky, as mine worked after initial setup and continues to work 
I'm scared to death to try and add a new hard drive as I've read of you and others with OC Cox horror stories
Here's what I did
- went to cox store , picked up a TA and a cable card
- forgot to get a Poe filter, went back and asked for 2
- did install per instructions, made mistake of not completing install fully before activating cable card, that caused a delay as I wasn't getting audio initially
- I've been in same house for 28 years, the cable wiring is a bit of a mess, I have an amp buried inside the cable box. Same amp forever. I installed the Poe filter before the amp. I did not install a filter at the TA. I have no idea if the amp is Moca compliant, but it is working fine with the TiVo
I was worried that Moca would not work, but it did. Have 2 mins and they've worked virtually flawlessly

So my experience went well, it's only after I got it installed and working that I became aware of how others were having an awful experience in Orange County


----------



## sm4194 (Jan 30, 2016)

It is interesting that you installed the Poe filter before the amp but not at the TA. I already have a Poe filter that was installed by the Cox installer during my installation for the Contour multiroom dvr service. But the Cox tuning adapter instructions showed another Poe filter prior to to the TA and both TiVO and Cox tech support told me that was correct. I wonder if I would have had better luck removing the Poe filter before the TA. Since I just returned by Bolt and minis, can someone else in OC having install problems try to remove the Poe before the TA and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Idealsol (Oct 6, 2013)

sm4194 said:


> It is interesting that you installed the Poe filter before the amp but not at the TA. I already have a Poe filter that was installed by the Cox installer during my installation for the Contour multiroom dvr service. But the Cox tuning adapter instructions showed another Poe filter prior to to the TA and both TiVO and Cox tech support told me that was correct. I wonder if I would have had better luck removing the Poe filter before the TA. Since I just returned by Bolt and minis, can someone else in OC having install problems try to remove the Poe before the TA and see if it makes a difference.


I tried one before the TA, it had no impact in my case
Worked fine with or without


----------



## strangely (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry to cross post as I just wrote this in the other thread, but I'm now even more annoyed than before:

Unbelievable that Cox has now locked their thread about this on their support site. If they want to play silly buggers like that then I'm gonna start lashing out on their social media feeds too and I suggest that everyone else does also!


----------

